# MK-XIV SPITFIRE FLY-BY (HIGH SPEED!) footage by Tjen Il-Vec



## barlow (Dec 6, 2005)

High speed fly-by of a MKXIV Spit during the Duxford Flying Legends Airshow 2000.



This shot has been made by Tjen-Il-Vec.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Love the sound!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Love the sound!!


How can you not? Nice video Tjen.


----------



## Tjen il-vec (Dec 6, 2005)

Love the sound??? Come on, you can do better that that my friend!   (just kiddin')

This was a shot taken at Duxford as mentioned earlier. I didn't have the possibility to convert it from my digicam to a mpeg or wmv so Barlow took the oppertunaty and did a fine job. So there you go guys. Couldn't with-hold this fine piece of video. The quality may not be as good but that's caused by viewing this particular footage over and over and over again! 8) 

I decided to put this footage on this site cause the very close surprise high speed pass of this XIV gave me the chills like nothing did before  !


Enjoy  !

Tjen il-Vec




Ok, ok.... now to have the Flug Werk's Fw190A8 doing the same maneuver   don't you reckon Barlow?


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 8, 2005)

Fantastic!

Great movie - great sound. Really threw the plane around too.

Thanks!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 8, 2005)

Suh-weet!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice clip...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2005)

doesn't seem to wanna play


----------



## Tjen il-vec (Dec 13, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> doesn't seem to wanna play



Wrong codex maybe?


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 14, 2005)

Purty


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't care what folks say about Merlin Spits, Griffons are in a class of their own 8) 

A great vid m8 8)


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 18, 2006)

I hope you don't mind m8, but I've posted this up at the UBI Forums


----------



## Tjen il-vec (Jan 18, 2006)

No problem whatsoever.... I'm a bit honored actually (right word for it?)  As long as other enthusiasts are able to enjoy videos like this be my guest.

8)


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks m8 8) Its only been up for awhile but the 2 posters already seems to love it.

I wish I was there myself  

Here's the Link btw if you're interested m8:

http://forums.ubi.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/23110283/m/5851088993


----------



## Tjen il-vec (Jan 19, 2006)

Hot Space said:


> Thanks m8 8) Its only been up for awhile but the 2 posters already seems to love it.
> 
> I wish I was there myself
> 
> ...



Whoa! superb reactions! Recognition at last! Gheheh... No offence ww2-forummers  ! It's just that when I show this particular footage (and more) shot at Duxford to friends or even my wife i'ts always "yep whatever" and when I defend my enthusiasm and opinion about these superb aircraft I get remarks like "It's just another plane like so many....." ehm... say WHAT!?!  

love my wife to death!! (in case she gets her eyes on this particular post what I find to be highly unlikely haha  ) 


laterz...

Tjen il-Vec

P.S. in case of any spellingfaults my apologies... the spell check didn't work.


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 19, 2006)

Yep and its still going strong over there m8 (Just replied myself to another post), plus I've noticed its been download 89 times now already 8) But its a great piece of footage m8 that should be seen by a greater audience ( not the trash we get here  ) 8)


----------



## Tjen il-vec (Feb 3, 2006)

What about this then  http://airwarfare.com/AWX/Files/video/FL2004Spits_340.wmv  



Thanks to Hotspace and EURO_Snoopy 8)


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 3, 2006)

You've lost me here m8  Is that vid another one of your's from FL 2004? 

It was *great* btw 8)


----------



## Harvard (Feb 4, 2006)

I think the mk XIV had a max level speed of 450mph, and in that initial dive it was probably moving along at close to 500mph. This mk of Spitfire had quite a climb rate as well, probably approaching 5-6000ft per minute. A great fighter, probably just as good in a dogfight as a Seafury. 

The downside to all the spitfires is that they weren't well suited to ground attack, as the Brits found out very well during the 1950s war in Malaya.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2006)

Good video Tjen.


----------



## jplu2 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Tjen il-vec (Feb 7, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Good video Tjen.



Hi Gnomey, to set things straight, it's not my video but posted by Euro-snoopy on another forum. I hope I didn't offend anyone by posting this magnificant video here but I could not resist I'm sorry


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 7, 2006)

Magnificent video - big thanks to whomever chose to squint down the lens rather than just keep it to himself. Great sights and sounds.


----------

